# Private IP address Lookup. Please Help



## nextlevelsports (Dec 13, 2007)

I am trying to find out who owns the IP address of 172.19.35.139 a this person hacked into one of my online accounts, but the IP address is coming up as private. Is there a way to find out who this is? I have an idea but I wish to confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

It's coming up as private because that address is literally "private" That address falls in the range of addresses which are set aside by the IANA for private networks. 

The following are all private networks:

10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255
172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255 (your cited address falls in this block)
192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255

There is no DNS info to query for a private address as it is not publicly routable. 

Since that IP address cannot traverse the internet, I would question how you came up with it in the first place; are you sure it's not your own by mistake? 

Regards


----------



## nextlevelsports (Dec 13, 2007)

That was the email address given to me by the representative over the phone. So are you saying that he gave me the wrong IP or that it just does not exist?

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It exists in thousands, or even tens of thousands of networks all over the world! :smile:

Private IP addresses are used for networks behind every router that's connected to the Internet, there are millions of them. 

There is no useful information about location in a private IP address.


----------



## hahahayouhavebe (Sep 28, 2007)

have you connected to an ad-hoc network? if so, the "hacker" might've just used a packet sniffer or such to peek in on your passwords.
Have you logged on to the account at an airport-train station-or internet cafe?
I'm not supposed to post, but im just wondering.
Do you have a keylogger?

Since it's over the phone and its a private network, one of their (i mean the company that you logged on to) might have stolen it. Just an idea.


----------

